# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  [PHOTOSHOP CS6] Difference clouds and Clouds are not showing up in render menu.

## Mershpiel

This is very strange, I try to do the Diffuse clouds effect in the render menu, and it's not there! I have just got Photoshop CS6 for Christmas and than this happens. Example. The image is 8bit/RBG, I tried re-installing Photoshop but that didn't work. If anybody knows the fix, please help me out. If you need more information please ask. PS. I'm on CS6 ver. 13.0.1

----------


## Chick

It's my understanding that a lot of things like that don't work on 8bit images.  Try it on a 16 bit new image and see if that helps.

----------


## Mershpiel

Still isn't appearing. Thanks though.

----------


## Chick

Try Filter Render Clouds, then Filter Stylize Diffuse .... does that do what you want to do?

----------


## waldronate

In your Plug-ins directory, there should be a file Coulds.8bf (assuming Windows). There is also featureSearch.xml that hooks up the plugin files with the user interface, if I understand correctly. 

https://forums.adobe.com/thread/223119?tstart=0 suggests that the German version of Photoshop had some problems; if you're using a non-English localized version, it may also have problems.

----------


## Mershpiel

Hey chick, the problem is neither of the cloud functions are there.

----------


## Mershpiel

hey waldronate, I used the search function and there were no items that matched Clouds.8bf, but I did find the featuresearch.xml, would it be possible to give me a copy of the clouds.8bf file? mabye that will work.

----------


## Chick

Try one more thing.... in the top right corner of your screen, where you have "Essentials" selected.   Try selecting some of the other choices and see if any of them makes the Clouds show up.

----------


## Mershpiel

I tried all of the choices but it still didn't show up. thanks for the suggestion though.

----------


## Chick

The one time I got really stuck on something in Photoshop, I finally got the answer here:  https://www.photoshopgurus.com/forum/

Maybe they can help you  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

Clouds only work in 8 bit, not 16 bit - too much hog on memory or some such thing (I asked Adobe once long ago).  One thing that a lot of people forget is that they have After Effects or Photoshop Lightroom and those do not have the clouds filter.  There was something called Photoshop Essentials, I think, something like that, which had a bunch of stuff in it but not everything and the clouds was one of the missing things.  Also, make sure that you're not in bitmap mode, you have to be in grayscale, rgb, cmyk, or lab.

----------


## Mershpiel

hey waldronate, I managed to get clouds.8bf and i put in my plugin-ins folder. IT FINALlY SHOWED UP! thanks. except, when i press difference clouds it juts fills my screen with  a light blue colour instead.

----------


## waldronate

I"m not sure what might be causing the light blue things. I expected that the missing items on the menu would be associated with a missing filter implementation. It's possible that you have a version mismatch between the filter and main program that might be causing the problem. The filter should have installed with the program. Maybe there's a licensing issue? I notice that you're running on a non-activated Windows copy in your screenshot and that might have something to do with it.

----------


## Mershpiel

I tried playing around with photoshop to see if I could fix it, if I press D to reset the colours, difference clouds actually works correctly! thank you very much Waldronate, and to everyone who helped in this thread! thanks to you guys I can finally get back to map making!

----------


## CaptainJohnHawk

There is always the option of a fresh install.

----------


## DuckOnQuack

*It says that you have solved this. I am having the same problem. Could you tell me how you solved it? Thank you.(Could you send me the link to the download file for the Cloud.8bf)*

----------

